# Ghosts of the past.



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Found this else where and thought id share with you guys

For those interested in history, here is a link to site of a guy that collected tons of World War II pictures, sought out the original locations, took a pic of the site as it looks now and superimposed the old images.
Locations include Berlin, Moscow, Vienna and Leningrad. Beautiful work, too bad my Russian is a bit rusty.

http://sergey-larenkov.livejournal.com/

Enjoy.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

That's seriously wierd but also brilliant. I'd love to see someone do this in Glasgow/Edinburgh as well.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

they are fantastic I am really interested in Russia and would love to visit one day


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

re-post mate!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=179769

if you open the site in google chrome, you get the option of automatically translating the page into english (albeit broken english).

Great site though.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

grantwils said:


> That's seriously wierd but also brilliant. I'd love to see someone do this in Glasgow/Edinburgh as well.


Something like this...

http://www.google.com/landing/historypin/


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have never seen anything like this before and love it, what a fantastic way
of bringing history to people in a more visual way.
Nice find lump :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

great stuff, really hits home when you see how bad it was and now where there's nice cars, nice place to walk etc

drew


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks fantastic great work there


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Amazing. I love the one of the Reichstag. Went there a couple of years ago and would love to go again. Saw my first Veyron there!


----------

